
Orienteering mapping with LiDAR, smartphones and free tools (2017) - app4soft
https://medium.com/@somegreg/orienteering-mapping-with-lidar-smartphones-and-free-tools-285a5ee058a
======
app4soft
This is great tutorial by _Greg Wilson_!

P.S.: I'm one of contributors to _OpenOrienteering Mapper_ [0,1] — FOSS
desktop publishing software for cartography, designed for creating & printing
orienteering maps & other types of maps. Currently it available for Android,
Android-x86, Linux, macOS, Windows.

 _OpenOrienteering Mapper_ started in 2012 as FOSS alternative to proprietary
_OCAD_ , and for now it is tool №2 for creating orienteering maps. Anyway,
Mapper already widely used around the world & in some cases it is better than
OCAD.[2]

Now we are working hard on _v0.9.x_ release.[3]

[0]
[https://github.com/openorienteering/mapper](https://github.com/openorienteering/mapper)

[1]
[http://openorienteering.org/apps/mapper](http://openorienteering.org/apps/mapper)

[2] [https://medium.com/@matti.tahvonen/could-openorienteering-
ma...](https://medium.com/@matti.tahvonen/could-openorienteering-mapper-
replace-ocad-today-55155319e42b)

[3]
[https://github.com/openorienteering/mapper/tree/dev](https://github.com/openorienteering/mapper/tree/dev)

